# Utah lake white bass



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I bought a canoe and my daughter and I tested it out tonight. It's a little scary on the open water but should work for a few smaller lakes we want to try. 
White bass were hitting our white jig but we didn't stay long because of the weather. 
Fun stuff!

















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice. That is a good area to fish with a canoe. Can be really good for largemouths at times and I've caught almost all the fish species from there that are in UL.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Catherder I've been fishing that area since I was 12 years old. So going on 33 years. I used to ride my bike there almost every day in the summer time when I was a kid. I can't believe my parents let me go that far without adult supervision. It would never happen this day and age. Sad if you think about it.
It sure has changed over the years. I remember when the water was twice as deep and twice as wide. It seems like it's just a trickle now. I've caught maybe some of the last cutthroat trout that lived in utah lake in that creek. I've also caught June suckers. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Save some whities for catfish bait. Looks like you guys have really been getting after it!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I should have. Bucket list for my kids is empty on the mudd cats and chanel cats. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

